# Disbanded Teams where to go next..?



## Gee (Mar 25, 2018)

We (me and my child) are getting a little tired of getting on a new soccer club buying all the gear meeting new people developing team chemistry all over again just so when we finish state cup or even before state cup the team disbands down to 2 or 3 players. Is this par for the course? I'm not sure why this keeps happening either we are unlucky or some other..? I would rather join league games and meet ups online at this point!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 25, 2018)

It all depends on the club you join..some are notorious for that, others it would never happen at. Best bet is to join an established club with a real club coach, not a parent or ayso coach who brought a team over. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Gee (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr. Mac said:


> It all depends on the club you join..some are notorious for that, others it would never happen at. Best bet is to join an established club with a real club coach, not a parent or ayso coach who brought a team over. Good luck to you guys!


Thanks! Yeah I think the last club we were at was established and the team of 8 were all from previous season so I had good feeling but then at the end of the season when I heard how many kids were leaving the team to go to other teams etc.. I was shocked that only 3 kids would remain.


----------



## Toch (Mar 26, 2018)

Find a coach that is a great fit for your kid’s development and stick to that for a couple of seasons min. 
Forget about what others are doing. Most of the times Kids don’t leave parents do. Parents leave for the stupidest reasons. A higher level team has a spot open and The parent wants the kid to play at a higher level. Even when the kid isn’t at that level yet. Etc


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 26, 2018)

Gee said:


> We (me and my child) are getting a little tired of getting on a new soccer club buying all the gear meeting new people developing team chemistry all over again just so when we finish state cup or even before state cup the team disbands down to 2 or 3 players. Is this par for the course? I'm not sure why this keeps happening either we are unlucky or some other..? I would rather join league games and meet ups online at this point!


What you are seeing is a common problem in youth sports all together. People are always following this pot at the end of the rainbow. 

I think its more difficult than what most people make it seem to be, as it non sense to be driving town to have a kid find an establish club, which most likely is where all these people are going. Personally I despised people that pulls this bs and the worst part all together is that people just don't leave and be gracious about it, they leave and throw all kind of dirt on their previous experience that makes others skeptical about joining these teams. 

Something similar is happening to my nephew and I hope that you could find a place where people are committed and not easily persuaded by the kool aid of tracksuit wearing used car salesmen.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 26, 2018)

Bigger clubs aren't better, they are just a different beast*. Challenge of keeping a smaller club team together is having 14 sets of parents who agree with this point of view, and a coach you can trust to get your child to academy tryouts if that's a goal and the player is good enough.

_(*Bigger clubs do have better fields to practice on, generally, which is nice. They pay more for that and can divide that cost by more users.) _


----------



## Gee (Mar 26, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> Bigger clubs aren't better, they are just a different beast*. Challenge of keeping a smaller club team together is having 14 sets of parents who agree with this point of view, and a coach you can trust to get your child to academy tryouts if that's a goal and the player is good enough.
> 
> _(*Bigger clubs do have better fields to practice on, generally, which is nice. They pay more for that and can divide that cost by more users.) _


I’ve been on a smaller size club and I think communication is better on a smaller size boutique style club compared to the bigger clubs from our experience which is only 2 clubs.  Can your kid still potentially make it on the ODP list even if the are from a much smaller less reputable club? 

Also I will add that both clubs we left we did not want to leave but because of the teams getting disbanded and coaches leaving caused most of this drama.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 26, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> What you are seeing is a common problem in youth sports all together. People are always following this pot at the end of the rainbow.
> 
> I think its more difficult than what most people make it seem to be, as it non sense to be driving town to have a kid find an establish club, which most likely is where all these people are going. Personally I despised people that pulls this bs and the worst part all together is that people just don't leave and be gracious about it, they leave and throw all kind of dirt on their previous experience that makes others skeptical about joining these teams.
> 
> Something similar is happening to my nephew and I hope that you could find a place where people are committed and not easily persuaded by the kool aid of tracksuit wearing used car salesmen.



Very common.  Happening to my nieces team.  Bronze team. Lost much more than they lost but coach was teaching them the possession game and how to use the keeper to build out the back.  By the end of the season they had it and were clicking as a unit but the beginning was a disaster with defenders and the keeper losing it far more than winning it, playing against run 'em and shot em fast teams.  First, they lost their lead striker (who was pretty amazing).  I kind of see it from her folks point of view....she was ready for silver and the team didn't advance....she scored at least half the goals even if the coach didn't believe in the "get it to Suzie approach"...was in need of a bigger challenge.  Then, they lost their starting keeper....whose folks felt that she got a lot of the blame for the losing season unfairly....totally can see that too.  So the No 2 and 3 players are sitting there, now wondering if they have to carry the team, and their folks are worried that having lost the keeper they'll have to start the system from scratch....so they bolt to a lateral team (also bronze) that won more at a larger club.  So the coach starts recruiting...new keeper has natural talent but coming out of AYSO has never seen the backpass before...few new players too also AYSO AllStar players that will take some time to get used to the system....Nos 4 and 5 leave (plus two '10s drop down).  First tournament comes...the team doesn't have it's same mojo back.....so the rest of the old timers (including niece) leave, two dropping soccer entirely.  Complete turnover of a team.


----------



## Gee (Mar 26, 2018)

We were on a strong Flight 2 team this past season that got 2nd place in our league only losing to a Flight 2 team that was coming down from Flight 1 the previous year to get wins and confidence! 

We won at least one game at each of the 8 or more tournaments we joined. 

We won one game but did not move outta the group stages at State Cup with that said..

I honestly thought moving entire team to Flight 1 would of been a good idea for the team moral and club based on the teams experience team chemistry together and kids discipline.


----------



## will (Mar 26, 2018)

Gee said:


> We (me and my child) are getting a little tired of getting on a new soccer club buying all the gear meeting new people developing team chemistry all over again just so when we finish state cup or even before state cup the team disbands down to 2 or 3 players. Is this par for the course? I'm not sure why this keeps happening either we are unlucky or some other..? I would rather join league games and meet ups online at this point!


Rec clubs, Rec coaches, Rec parents...that's  your answer, find a real club, that is willing to develop your child, not only taking your money and seeing your child as one more number.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 26, 2018)

will said:


> Rec clubs, Rec coaches, Rec parents...that's  your answer, find a real club, that is willing to develop your child, not only taking your money and seeing your child as one more number.


That's a pretty bold assumption considering that club or team was not mentioned.


----------



## mirage (Mar 26, 2018)

Teams break up in all levels but my observation is that lower tier (2,3, SE, S,B) teams have higher frequency of breakups.

Top tier teams appear to have kids trying out throughout the year and as long as its winning, they tend to stay together.  It appear to have no relationship with how good or bad families are, or for that matter the quality of coaching.  Unfortunately, most parents equate winning team coach=good coach, so as long as the team is winning, its all good.

The youth sports parents falls into, typically, between two ends of spectrum.  On one end, the gypsy type moves from club to club in search of better every year.  The other end has the community type who tends to stay together because kids are friends.  Since most people falls somewhere in between, the likelihood of any given team breaking up probably has to do with how large of population a team has close to the gypsy type of families.

The other large factor is the players quitting the sports.  As the team reach U15+, attrition becomes an issue.  Our younger kid's team has two players quitting and not coming back from the high school break.  Had 18 players, now 16 and we know couple of those kids are moving on so will be down to 14.  Since we have two keepers, in reality, we have two field subs.  Very common as kids get older.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 26, 2018)

will said:


> Rec clubs, Rec coaches, Rec parents...that's your answer, find a real club, that is willing to develop your child, not only taking your money and seeing your child as one more number.


Except this must be a SCDSL club (flight 1, flight 2) ... so the irony here is that this is supposed to be all about Development of the players within the club above all. There shouldn't be a reason for any player to be moving because the club will find and place all the players in an appropriate coach/level. Isn't that what the league says?


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 26, 2018)

mirage said:


> Teams break up in all levels but my observation is that lower tier (2,3, SE, S,B) teams have higher frequency of breakups.
> 
> Top tier teams appear to have kids trying out throughout the year and as long as its winning, they tend to stay together.  It appear to have no relationship with how good or bad families are, or for that matter the quality of coaching.  Unfortunately, most parents equate winning team coach=good coach, so as long as the team is winning, its all good.
> 
> ...


Another factor that I have found certain correlation  is clubs/coaches sabotaging their competition. 

Have anyone ever wonder how all these players from these teams end up in a certain club's A or B team and close competitors teams start riding into the sunset?


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 26, 2018)

will said:


> Rec clubs, Rec coaches, Rec parents...that's  your answer, find a real club, that is willing to develop your child, not only taking your money and seeing your child as one more number.


I'm surprised that you didn't call it as it is, it's all rec unless its actual DA teams.


----------



## ItsJustSoccer (Mar 26, 2018)

I think it is safe to assume that some movement is expected based on the fact that teams keep growing as they get older - you go from playing 4v4 to 7v7 to 9v9 to 11v11 over the course of several years.  If teams are requiring more players on the roster as they get older and the amount of kids playing competitive soccer decreases (based on burnout or choosing other sports as a priority) you can kind of expect some teams to collapse, right?
We have been on the frustrating road that you are trying to navigate as well and it sucks.  We are now those disillusioned parents that believe "well, I guess this is how the whole club soccer world works" and just try to find the best fit for our kids continued success and development.


----------



## Josep (Mar 26, 2018)

This happens frequently. 


There are numerous factors. 

-Individual kids/families want to make the jump to bigger better 
-coaches leave - there is far less stability than even 5 years ago. 
-clubs churn and burn
-age and club changes 

Find a coach that plays the style you think your kid thrives in and will benefit from. Trophies mean nothing.  Club badges mean nothing.  Your kid can win a trophy at u11 and be kicked off the team at the end of the season.   The key is your kid improving year after year.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 26, 2018)

We moved my 07 kid this year.  Weren't planning on it.  We liked the coach.  She liked the coach. She liked the kids on the team.  Team didn't have a great record.  We weren't that concerned by the record.  My kid played hard.  I saw her have considerable improvement.  Some on the team had been there for 2 or 3 years. They felt the team had plateaued and wasn't trying to get better (IE - There was minimal effort to try and find new players.  Even when we had 1 player bail with 3 games left.  And another before state cup).  Four other players decided they were going to look around.  So we looked around too.
We attended tryouts that had 50+ kids in attendance.  Yet her prior club had 1 or 2 girls show up for a training session.  We felt that it was unlikely there would be a full roster next season.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 26, 2018)

Gee said:


> Can your kid still potentially make it on the ODP list even if the are from a much smaller less reputable club?


This is an interesting one


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 26, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> This is an interesting one





Gee said:


> Can your kid still potentially make it on the ODP list even if the are from a much smaller less reputable club?


Sure . . . if the coach is well connected.  I know a guy who runs a boutique club who seems to have an "in" with ODP.  Always seems to get kids ODP invites year in and out.  I've heard the process is notoriously political.  I wouldn't make ODP invites a big factor in choosing a club.


----------



## Josep (Mar 26, 2018)

It is political but since DA started the talent pool has dropped tremendously.  Last year they were inviting tier 1 and even tier 2 players.  Your coach is the key.


----------



## str8baller (Mar 27, 2018)

They go to the island of misfit toys.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Gee (Mar 27, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Sure . . . if the coach is well connected.  I know a guy who runs a boutique club who seems to have an "in" with ODP.  Always seems to get kids ODP invites year in and out.  I've heard the process is notoriously political.  I wouldn't make ODP invites a big factor in choosing a club.


Where can I find a nice list of boutique clubs in Los Angeles?


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 27, 2018)

Gee said:


> Where can I find a nice list of boutique clubs in Los Angeles?


Hmmm, don't know about lists, but I bet folks here will chime in.  I found two for my kids by just looking through the club lists on the CSL and SCDSL websites and checking the team records for their age group.  What areas of LA are close to you?


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 27, 2018)

Someone will have a better answer, but one thing you could do is search this Facebook board - Soccer Announcement Board - and match up club sites with club names.  Lots of tryouts being posted there the past couple weeks. (Not that you should go to a tryout - don't! - but the club locations will help you find the club, then look up teams and coaches, etc.)
_
(Amending my note: You could go to a tryout, and then ask the parents there, "Hey, so what other area clubs have you been to?" )_


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 27, 2018)

Better Soccer Announcement Board link -https://www.facebook.com/groups/socalsoccer/


----------



## Josep (Mar 27, 2018)

Gee said:


> Where can I find a nice list of boutique clubs in Los Angeles?



It is my experience that the boutique clubs are the ones that bust out more than the biggies.  Obviously now a Days you can’t sneeze without spraying on a slammers, strikers or Pats team.


----------



## Gee (Mar 28, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Hmmm, don't know about lists, but I bet folks here will chime in.  I found two for my kids by just looking through the club lists on the CSL and SCDSL websites and checking the team records for their age group.  What areas of LA are close to you?


10 and 11 years.


----------



## Gee (Mar 28, 2018)

Josep said:


> It is my experience that the boutique clubs are the ones that bust out more than the biggies.  Obviously now a Days you can’t sneeze without spraying on a slammers, strikers or Pats team.


Can you elaborate on "bust out more"?


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 28, 2018)

Gee said:


> 10 and 11 years.


Are you central LA area, San Gabriel Valley, San Fernando Valley, Westside, South Bay, etc? Some areas are dominated by a few big clubs, without much local choice.  Some areas are crowded with small club options.  It also depends on how far you're willing to drive for practices.


----------



## Gee (Mar 28, 2018)

We are in Culver City I'm willing to drive 20 miles one way if we feel the club is a great fit.


----------



## soccerobserver (Mar 28, 2018)

My good friend Gee...haven't we met before??? Aren't you "Control Freak" of Tudela FC fame ???


----------



## Gee (Mar 28, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> My good friend Gee...haven't we met before??? Aren't you "Control Freak" of Tudela FC fame ???


We haven't formally met but that's my aka when I feel like bill blasting someone's --s on this board for reasons that may or may not be personal! You feel me my good friend..


----------



## myself (Mar 28, 2018)

*popcorn.gif*


----------



## Josep (Mar 28, 2018)

Gee said:


> Can you elaborate on "bust out more"?


Fold


----------



## soccerobserver (Mar 29, 2018)

Gee said:


> We haven't formally met but that's my aka when I feel like bill blasting someone's --s on this board for reasons that may or may not be personal! You feel me my good friend..


Dear Friend, Gee/ControlFreak, now that we have reintroduced ourselves may I say your confession of your double alias is impressive.

You do not remember me but I remember you very well, since we met twice. The first time we bumped into each other at the taco truck next to the Tudela training fields. You and I were having a lively discussion with good friends and fellow soccer dads Mr. Mac, Ajaxahi and TFCdad who I think was unceremoniously scarfing down a chimichurri burrito. You told me not to stand behind TFCdad since he has been known pass gas post the chimichurri.

The second time we met was at the world famous Tudela FC Community Service Image awards. I think Jacob, KJR and the whole team won awards which drove Toucan nuts and, as you are aware -from your other thread on the forum- he has still not recovered.

And finally, Dear Friend, may I say that in addition to being a towering intellect and soccer genius, you are a man of great moral principles and unassailable integrity. In the past, some posters-- not you of course--would start a thread as a way to "innocently " guide the conversation to  some other, possibly more salacious, topic.  So in this case said poster might be  looking for a "boutique" club that is in the 90017 area code and then voila we are talking about Tudela FC and the many ways you think it sucks. But I digress since that is clearly not the purpose of THIS thread and a man of your impeccable reputation would never attempt such a ruse on unsuspecting snack parents in the Socal Soccer Forum.

Warm Regards as always...


----------



## Gee (Apr 5, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> Dear Friend, Gee/ControlFreak, now that we have reintroduced ourselves may I say your confession of your double alias is impressive.
> 
> You do not remember me but I remember you very well, since we met twice. The first time we bumped into each other at the taco truck next to the Tudela training fields. You and I were having a lively discussion with good friends and fellow soccer dads Mr. Mac, Ajaxahi and TFCdad who I think was unceremoniously scarfing down a chimichurri burrito. You told me not to stand behind TFCdad since he has been known pass gas post the chimichurri.
> 
> ...


Go suck on a Tudela "such a ruse" soccer snack and get a heart attack!! Bottom line is 70 boys got dismissed and you can take that a-- to Indiana and play as much as you wish says Coach Tudela that horrible old fish.. wait a second be right back I gotta take a piss.. and what about his b-tch or should I say his wife.. Oh hush .. with all your taco truck mush and while you might be thinking your kids getting skills because she's playing with kids from inner city Oh boy what a rush.! now.. now.. don't blush.. and 
"voila" I have no time for you drunken lush.. the next time that I see you it'll be quick and easy with just one punch!


----------



## soccerobserver (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear Friend Gee/Control Freak...you have corresponded the sound of some words and endings of words in a poetic way that would make all of us at Dr. Seuss proud...I give you that Dear Friend...Bravo!


----------



## Thunderstruck (May 3, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> Someone will have a better answer, but one thing you could do is search this Facebook board - Soccer Announcement Board - and match up club sites with club names.  Lots of tryouts being posted there the past couple weeks. (Not that you should go to a tryout - don't! - but the club locations will help you find the club, then look up teams and coaches, etc.)
> _
> (Amending my note: You could go to a tryout, and then ask the parents there, "Hey, so what other area clubs have you been to?" )_


The person who is the moderator of this soccer board can grant you access or remove you from the board with no cause or reason given, so the information you see there may be slightly biased based on the moderators feelings.  I am guessing there are several clubs you won’t find any information on there because of this.


----------



## Thunderstruck (May 3, 2018)

Gee said:


> We are in Culver City I'm willing to drive 20 miles one way if we feel the club is a great fit.


My kid’s have played at a small boutique club and now play for a large club.  For my family, it is all about the coach and dynamics of the team.  We are fortunate that in both cases the coaches have been amazing as have the players and families.  We chose to leave our first club because the new coach assigned to my son’s team wasn’t the best fit for him, mainly because he had initially done months of private training with him before starting to play club soccer, so he needed a fresh/new coaching perspective.  We weren’t necessarily looking for a large club, it ended up at one because my son fell in love with the coach and the team during the first 15 minutes of practicing with them.

I feel very fortunate that both of my boys have had amazing coaches and while my older son has always been on a “losing” team, he is a pretty phenomenal player, because his coaches focus on developing the players and the long term goal of really being able to play the game as they are older (my boys are 2008 and 2010). Of course they have their fair share of wins; however, they like to play at the highest level because the boys know that is what will make them better players, not just going out and either playing long ball or playing teams they know won’t be a challenge.  My kids have learned grit and don’t care about winning as long as they play their personal best.  This is something they learned at both the small club and the large club; however, I think it is very coach specific.

I think finding the right coach and team that fits with your player is more important than the size of the club.  Ironically, the communication at the larger club is far superior than at the smaller club and much less expensive as well!  Both of my kids now play for less than the cost of one at the smaller club!

Depending on what you are looking for, I live in LA and know of several good coaches/clubs that aren’t too far from you, depending on what you are looking for!


----------

